# Fog light dimming/intensity in VAG-COM: Where did it go?



## soze (Apr 16, 2008)

Question for Ross-Tech. 

In the PDF's I was using the 3CO-937-049-Q module has the ability to adjust fog light dimming. My car has the 3CO-937-049-AJ module. Are there any plans to bring back the fog light dimming functionality?

This is for a MKV GTI.


This is what is in the PDF for adjusting fog light dimming for byte 20. = fog light dimming









This is what I see when I'm in vag-com on my car for byte 20. = daytime running light dimming









So..... if I compare with the PDF, it seems like my byte 20 is the pdf's byte 8.









I have no idea how to get the fog light dimming option in vag-com.

I'm currently running stock setup which is headlights as DRL for North America region.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

soze said:


> Question for Ross-Tech.
> 
> In the PDF's I was using the 3CO-937-049-Q module has the ability to adjust fog light dimming. My car has the 3CO-937-049-AJ module. Are there any plans to bring back the fog light dimming functionality?
> 
> ...


Concentrate on BYTE 20, Dimming Fog Lights (Standard 92%), and adjust th value to your liking.

You are (were) confusing the DRL settings with the Fog Light settings. Keep in mind that 70% is as low as you should go in relationship to Bulb Life.


----------



## soze (Apr 16, 2008)

Tim Birney said:


> Concentrate on BYTE 20, Dimming Fog Lights (Standard 92%), and adjust th value to your liking.
> 
> You are (were) confusing the DRL settings with the Fog Light settings. Keep in mind that 70% is as low as you should go in relationship to Bulb Life.


No, I'm not confusing anything. I'm telling you that the vag-com bytes on my car are different from what is shown in someone else's PDF.

1st picture = screenshot of someone else's MKV GTI (FSI) vag-com byte 20
2nd picture = screenshot of *MY* MKV GTI (TSI) vag-com byte 20

3rd picture = screenshot of someone else's MKV GTI (FSI) showing where the byte 8 is what is showing up in my car as byte 20.

They are different.

There is absolutely no fog light dimming option anywhere when I hook up my car to vag-com. I am wondering if Ross-Tech removed it, or if they just haven't found the correct byte for it on my particular car (2008.5 MKV GTI TSI).


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

BYTE 08 Daytime Running Light Dimming (don't go under 70%)

BYTE 20 Front Fog Dimming (normally 5C HEX, 92 in Decimal)

You are posting two different Releases of the Controller.

I say give byte 20 a try, and if it works, you are done, if it does not work, then you are back to square one.


----------



## muicha (Jul 7, 2004)

To the OP...you are comparing a 23Byte controller to a 30Byte (see the bottom right of the screen shots). The options will not be the same per Byte (as you already pointed out in the 3rd pic).

Now I don't know if the Fog Dimming option is there or not, but I would check each byte and see if you find it.


----------



## soze (Apr 16, 2008)

muicha said:


> To the OP...you are comparing a 23Byte controller to a 30Byte (see the bottom right of the screen shots). The options will not be the same per Byte (as you already pointed out in the 3rd pic).
> 
> Now I don't know if the Fog Dimming option is there or not, but I would check each byte and see if you find it.


Yeah, unfortunately I didn't see the option in any of the bytes.

I guess it's been removed.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Post a complete Auto-Scan so we know what this vehicle is made of, with user friendly (copy and paste-able) coding for us to work with.


----------



## soze (Apr 16, 2008)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Post a complete Auto-Scan so we know what this vehicle is made of, with user friendly (copy and paste-able) coding for us to work with.


Will do! I'm guessing the link in your signature is how I go about doing the auto-scan?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

soze said:


> Will do! I'm guessing the link in your signature is how I go about doing the auto-scan?


Yes, also see Jef's video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jt3lYLy4UU


----------



## soze (Apr 16, 2008)

VCDS Version: Release 10.6.2 (x64)
Data version: 20101123
Soze
Saturday,07,May,2011,22:12:43:57685

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 62
65 72

VIN: WVWHD71K58W283360 Mileage: 49390km/30689miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AD HW: 1K0 907 115 AD
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0060 
Revision: E3H12--- Serial number: VWX7Z0H13NF8PG
Coding: 040301081C070160
Shop #: WSC 01287 001 53344
VCID: 68F17074220F

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 050 J HW: 02E 927 770 AD
Component: GSG DSG 082 1413 
Revision: 05108020 Serial number: 00001006010112
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 04940 001 00001
VCID: 191705B0A9E5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AC HW: 1K0 907 379 AC
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0101 
Revision: 00H11001 
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 73CB17186BC9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 HS HW: 1K0 820 047 HS
Component: Climatic PQ35 142 1111 
Revision: 00142031 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 7CD93C244697

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000007970569
Coding: 178D8F214004150047140000001400000008770B5C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
VCID: 71C71D1011D5

Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 020308 021 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 00000 

2 Faults Found:
01496 - Bulb for Fog-Lamps; Left (L22) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 10
Mileage: 49381 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.09.13
Time: 31:63:63

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 14.00 V
ON 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
ON 

01500 - Bulb for Fog-Lamps; Right (L23) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 10
Mileage: 49381 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.09.13
Time: 31:63:63

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 13.95 V
ON 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
ON 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 M HW: 8E0 035 593 M
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H07 0150 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7H0271358
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 334BD7182B49

2 Faults Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 7
Mileage: 45395 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 09:54:07

01304 - Radio 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 19
Reset counter: 225
Mileage: 49392 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 21:58:55


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
Component: 6K AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000 
Revision: 05034000 Serial number: 003B6D0ANDSL 
Coding: 0013899
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 6CF90C6436F7

Part No: 1K0 959 339 G
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0007

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 BG HW: 1K0 953 549 BG
Component: J0527 051 0100 
Coding: 0012122
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 78D1203472AF

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 920 974 A HW: 1K6 920 974 A
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 2216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H13NF8PG
Coding: 0007203
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
VCID: 3245D21CD453

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 L HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H15 0180 
Revision: H15 Serial number: 1400K082280C76
Coding: ED817F071013020002
Shop #: WSC 01287 785 00200
VCID: 3041D814DA5F

2 Faults Found:
00469 - Infotainment Databus in Single Wire Operation 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 7
Mileage: 45395 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 09:53:56

01304 - Radio 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 7
Mileage: 45395 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 09:54:01


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 919 879 HW: 1K6 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0003 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T2V8A03
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: FDDFB120DD8D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 920 974 A HW: 1K6 920 974 A
Component: IMMO VDD 2216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H13NF8PG
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3245D21CD453

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 M HW: 1K0 959 701 M
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1219 
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3851E034322F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.074 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 00000 028 00001
VCID: 354FE900253D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0221 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 139006885103083F2D04058FB0080F0488DC00
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
 VCID: 8429C4C4BE67

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 3C0-035-456.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 035 456 B HW: 1K6 035 456 B
Component: 08K Audioverst. 0006 
Revision: 00004000 Serial number: 00000008139418
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2B7BCF78F379

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 M HW: 1K0 959 702 M
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1203 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3957E5300925

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: F4C99404EEC7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 K HW: 1K0 959 703 K
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1302 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 1012552
VCID: 3851E034322F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: RDK 0450 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 8429C4C4BE67

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 K HW: 1K0 959 704 K
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1302 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 1012552
VCID: 3957E5300925

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## soze (Apr 16, 2008)

up


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

> Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
> Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ
> Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202
> Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000007970569
> ...


Based on this module you would have Byte 16 dimming options if the front fogs were used as DRLs. If they are configured normally the default should be 100% and they should not need adjusted.


The module in that old screen shot (from the mentioned pdf) was a 3C0-937-049-Q, 23 Byte module which uses a different label file and coding chart.


----------



## VWvr6Trev (Nov 2, 2008)

*fog light code*

im tring to see how to code my fog lights to come on with the no day runing lights. now i have my lights set up to only come on at night and they r off durring the day. how can i make my fogs to come on with how the hids come on ? they only work when i hold the high beam on the steering wheel


----------

